# GP FUNDED IVF DRUGS



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just for information, how many of you have asked your GP for help towards funding IVF drugs?

      1. For those who were refused, were you told point blank NO, or did your GP have to refer to the LHB or HCW and
          they refused?

      2. For those who were given help, how many cycles have been funded and what drugs were funded?

      3. What area of Wales are you from?

As most of you know my GP doesn't hold their own budget and have written to my LHB and then HCW and both have refused to fund any drugs for me.  I have now written to my AM and MP with some hope they can help in some way.  

I'm interested to know how widespread the postcode lottery here in Wales is.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had 2 full drug cycles funded

suprecur, menopur and cyclogest

now my gp will fund gestone, clexane and steriod due to my 2 early losses

i live in pembrokeshire


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Had mine funded by GP - private practice (i think ) went to see the senior partner <only because i have always dealt with him> and he agreed immediately, had suprecur & menopur from them, had them funded once but if we decide to cycle again will definately see if he will help again

previously had clomid and glucophage funded by him also

Live in Neath Port Talbot area


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks girls. ..... seems West is best


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

An update on my drama ..... 

I've had replies from AM and MP after emailing and posting and I'm waiting now for the Minister for Health and Social Services to reply.

Not very hopeful though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed someone out there has a heard


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

I live in Powys and have only had one cycle on NHS, its really draining financially so would be interested in hearing how to get funding even if just for meds


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had funding for 2 lots of drugs, i just asked my gp and he said yes


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My GP has just agreed to fund one cycle of drugs for me..... No quibble - but she said that they do only fund one - (fingers crossed that'll be all I need )

Does anyone know how this will actually work in terms of getting the prescription/drugs etc?

I'm asking because I have my TIC and planning appointments on 7th October and am hoping to start treatment during that cycle (so injecting around 21st Oct) 
We were thinking of booking a holiday in between but I dont want to be away if I need to be around getting prescriptions/drugs sorted?  

Thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can ask clinic to give you a private script and take that to your gp and they will then write a nhs one.

i did this before and ive also had clinic fax the drugs amounts through to the gp, i found the private script the easier to sort


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Kara - thats good to know. My GP surgery can be pretty useless at times so think I'll go down the private script route and book an appointment - rather than leave it to chance!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just handed my script to the reception staff and they sorted it but if they are rubbish make an appointment


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i just told my gp what i needed when i asked him for funding, and he wrote it there and then without hearing from hospital, but i guess it depends on your relationship with gp etc and how well they know you i guess


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Popsi - I dont actually know what I need yet ... until the TIC appointment. She did say that they like to have something written from the hospital to avoid any mistakes, which I can understand.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It doesn't look very hopeful on a favourable decision for me.

I recently had a reply from my AM (I guess because I've been pushing for an answer) but in her response she was anxious not to raise false hopes, she said I was asking for something outside the usual rules and procedures, and actually they would need to find a loophole and treat me as a special case.  I disagreed strongly in my reply and said I feel like an unfair case not a special case as I know this funding is being given across Wales.

I don't think I have any chance of getting help ...... unless I move home so that I'm not living in the 'wrong area'


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Andi. I can't pretend to know how it all works though.  Does Cardiff pay for drugs but Mid Glam not?  How far away would you need to live to qualify?

p.s. your carrot is nearly gone!! Well done I bet you feel fab.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura,

It really depends whether your GP will fund, mine said they didn't hold their own budget, which I believe all are in the same boat in Bridgend, but they wrote to LHB and HCW who both refused to fund.  I could go to a GP in the same County and have funding, it depends whether they are prepared to use their budget towards it and I guess be clinically responsible for prescribing.  I just feel it's a postcode lottery because some are freely doing it.

I need to start chomping on a new carrot


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a joke isn't it
we should all be given the same nationwide i say


----------

